
Smartphone Manufacturers should let users set up a “killswitch” fingerprint - vezycash
https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/4svx3w/since_you_can_be_forced_to_unlock_your_phone_with/
======
vezycash
Full text:

Since you can be forced to unlock your phone with a fingerprint, Apple and
Android Manufacturers should let users set up a "killswitch" fingerprint.

